# Scientists achieve breakthrough in nanocomposite for high-capacity hydrogen storage



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Scientists achieve breakthrough in nanocomposite for high-capacity hydrogen storage.



> *Since the 1970s, hydrogen has been touted as a promising alternative to fossil fuels due to its clean combustion unlike hydrocarbon-based fuels, which spew greenhouse gases and harmful pollutants, hydrogen's only combustion by-product is water. Compared to gasoline, hydrogen is lightweight, can provide a higher energy density and is readily available. But there's a reason we're not already living in a hydrogen economy: to replace gasoline as a fuel, hydrogen must be safely and densely stored, yet easily accessed. Limited by materials unable to leap these conflicting hurdles, hydrogen storage technology has lagged behind other clean energy candidates.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Stiffex (Nov 2, 2007)

It doesnt strike you as kind of odd that there is this containment problem ? And we`re still at the ideas stage of development ?

Its the same old problem: anything that has a revolutionary potential and can bring down an economy of scale will usually be starved of research & development funding, even European scientists & development engineers rely on American funding but the light has only just been switched on. We have known how to split hydrogen since the mid 70s at least so i wont be holding my breath but if the problem is ever given proper focus just watch how quickly this problem is solved.


----------

